# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  قصيدة ياساكن انت ابالي علي الدراجي مهدي العبودي لؤي البغدادي

## لاطم على فاطم 2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
وعجل فرجهم والعن عدوهم



يتقدم استوديو ريحانة المصطفى الاسلامية


بأهدائه اليكم عمل المنشدين الحسينيين





المبدع المنشد علي الدراجي
الرائع المنشد لؤي البغدادي
المتألق مهدي العبودي


كلمات الاخ ابو محمد الحميداوي
في 


http://www.4shared.com/audio/x8nQhJ5P/______.html

او

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rk0a5aw3kjn25a5

تسجيل وتوزيع الـمتمــــــيز دوما



احمد الحميداوي



شكر خاص الى الاخ احمد الحميداوي لتزويدي بالقصيده


التوزيع الالكتروني
كاظم الشمري


منقول من الاخ الكريم كاظم الشمري ..وشكرا له لارسال الموضوع لي 


تحياتي

----------

Hussain.T (03-20-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (03-14-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*الله يعطيك العافية* 
*ممكن طلب لو سمحت* 
*الاصدار الجديد لشيخ الاكرف* 
*جزاك الله خير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جاري التنزيل الآن

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*تسلم خيي ع الاصدار*
*ربي يعطيكِ العاافيه*
*دمت موفق*

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

الله يسلمكم ويعافيكم

ومشكورين على المرور

----------

